# Cats needing homes at Rushden Persian Rescue



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*I fostered these 2 along with their 2 brothers , you can view pics of them when they were younger here My foster babies

2 Tabby and White kittens 10 weeks old; They are going to be neutered and microchipped next week and have their 2 nd vaccination and will be ready for home.










Olly Blue British ShorthaIr cross he's a lovely big boy and has come to us because his owner died suddenly, Ollie was his owners constant companion and was very shy with visitors. He took a few days to settle but is doing great now. He's neutered,vaccinated and microchipped . He used to a quiet life so no children or other cats or dogs please.

Pippi; Blue 2 years old ; This beautiful boy is very shy until he gets to know you, he has been with us for 3 weeks now and loves me to pick him up and cuddle him. In his previous home he lived under the sofa because he was bullied by the other cats in the household. Neutered,microchipped and had his 1 st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Sophie; Lilac Cream Persian 7 years old This little girl is so sweet she has had a tough life. When she first came to us she walked in circles after talking to our vet he told us to block her way to break the circle and it was a habit caused by living in a small cage.
Sophie didn't like to be picked up and cuddled she would panic but has now learned that it's not so bad. She will need time to settle but will make a lovely pet. She is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped . All this little girl needs is a loving home she deserves and time to blossom . She is very happy in cat company.










Ruskin; Golden Exotic 4 years old This beautiful boy is shy at the moment, he has big green eyes and is stunning , he has lived with other cats but tried to bully the boys. He's neutered ,microchipped and had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.










Jason; Chocolate Burmilla 10 years old ;He's a lovely looking cat and doesn't look his age , He's chatty and cheeky and very affectionate a beautiful boy. He's neutered microchipped and had his 1st vaccination he will need another in 3 weeks time.

Here are the last kittens for the death row Black and Tortie they are both ready to go home now



















Teddy; Silver and White Siberian ; 4 years old He's shy at the moment but coming round lovely he has been a stud boy but is now neutered, fully vaccinated and microchipped and looking for a home with female cat company. This striking boy will come round once settled.










Tilly 6 years old and Molly 4 years old both Chocolate Siamese ( Mother and Daughter) They are beautiful girls and chatty and affectionate. They have both been neutered,microchipped and had a dental, Molly is vaccinated and Tilly will need another one in 3 weeks time. Must Stay together.










We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this girlie into rescue.

Sylvia came into rescue with Pearl her owner could no longer care for them, they have been neutered and micro chipped and will need another Vacs in a few weeks time.










This little girl is about 4 months old and is up to mischief already she has a lovely nature and came in with the Persian boy and the big silver tabby boy. They were dumped in a box together.










Arabesque 6 yrs old next month Chocolate Persian; She is very shy but has learned that cuddles are nice and now will curl up on my lap and enjoy a fuss, n/m she has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.










Torties and Tabby Females and one little black boy and one Tabby boy:
All these kittens were on death row last week !!! They are full of mischief and beautiful little things . They love hugs and kisses and are being thoroughly spoilt and unbeknown to them life will certainly go on. ;-)
They have all had their 1st vaccinations and will need another in 2 weeks time and will be neutered and microchipped ready in 3 weeks



















Charley Seal Colourpoint 11 years old and Sophie Blue 11 years old Persians ; Beautiful cats and real characters. They are adorable cats they need a home together they have both had dentals and have been fully vet checked. n/m.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team *


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

some glorious cats, here


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

A little pf visit


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning I hope they find a home soon. xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Paws crossed for forever slaves soon

Xxxx


----------

